# Realistic Recovery times



## OldManBiker (Nov 5, 2016)

For any of you like me who use some kind of tracking device as you ride like a Garmin watch it will let you know after a ride a certain "Recovery Time" which is of course based on the pertinent personal information you pre-set on the app and/or watch. I honestly never pay any attention to this suggested recovery time. 

I am 54yrs old and ride approx 35-30 miles per week on my MTB bike. And that's usually in only 2-3 rides depending on work, time, weather, and of course..LIFE. And the reason it's not more is because I intentionally take a day off from riding in between rides just so my body CAN recover. 

My question is this: Is it really necessary to recover like I/we used to when we lifted weights for instance? And our bodies NEEDED to rebuild and recover? I keep wanting to ride more but as you can see my rides are usually not small 5-7 mile rides. They are 10+ minimum. (I'm writing this of course 1 day from turning back the clock where my rides during the week MAY be 5-6 mile rides after work).

I mean, is it really going to kill you if you're in shape (for the most part) and ride 3 days consecutively?


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

OldManBiker said:


> My question is this: Is it really necessary to recover like we used to?


Guy I know just flipped over the bars and broke his collarbone, I'll let you know ;0)


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

For many years I would camp and ride at Boggs Mountain for three days once or twice a month. Similarly, I've camped and skied for three days in a row at Lassen Park, loon lake, or bunny flat for years. That seems to be the point where fitness turns to burnout. Now, at 70, I don't know if I can sustain that level of exercise anymore.

I road tripped to Utah in late September and October without my wife so it was biking intensive. I rode two days in Nevada on the way out, then around St. George, hiked and biked the Needles District of Canyon lands including riding the Elephant hill road, then Moab, the San Rafael swell, and lastly in eastern Nevada on the way back.

I rode or hiked significant distances 24 out of 28 days on the road. Now, I feel that I actually lost strength and endurance dramatically on this trip and am now recovering weeks later.

It's hard to go to Moab and visit museums for two out of three days; I went to ride and I rode. However, at 70 I clearly didn't take enough rest time at all. I don't have real knowledge of how much recovery is needed, but listening to my body would have helped. Except, my spirit said "lets ride".

By the way, Gooseberry was the best camping, Elephant Hill was the best adventure, Navajo Rocks the best riding, and Cave Lake State Park trails the best Nevada riding. It was all great.


----------



## Joel_l (Aug 12, 2016)

I have a Garmin 820 on my bike. I think it tracks HR and HR recovery to determine a recovery time. I have a regular ride I do that is intense ( climb ). Recovery usually says 20 - 24 HRs, on occasion it has said like 48 hrs. I have often done my intense ride several days in a row even when the 820 has said to wait longer. What I have noticed is that when my post ride ( several hours ) HR stays high ( 80 - 90 ), I have probably over done it. This also shows up as a long recovery time from the 820. When I notice this for a couple rides in a row, I take a few days off from the regular ride and things go back to normal.

Your body generally will tell you when you are over doing, just have to listen.


----------



## kpdemello (May 3, 2010)

I think its fine to do 2 or even 3 days in a row, so long as you adequately train for it and give yourself recovery time after. But theres so many variables the best advice is to listen to your body. If you feel run down, take a day or two off. Overtraining injuries are usially pretty self evident (sore joints after intense workouts and the like).


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

kpdemello said:


> I think its fine to do 2 or even 3 days in a row, so long as you adequately train for it and give yourself recovery time after. But theres so many variables the best advice is to listen to your body. If you feel run down, take a day or two off. Overtraining injuries are usially pretty self evident (sore joints after intense workouts and the like).


I agree with this. It's going to depend on how intense each ride is. Throw in a day spinning your 2017 Fuji Absolute 1.9D as a "recovery" ride if you want to ride but feel a bit sore or run down.


----------



## Dirtrider127 (Sep 17, 2010)

I would say ride as much as you feel like. I'm 60 and have ridden 6-7 days a week without down time but I don't push myself too hard. Not trying to impress anyone but myself, if that can even happen. Keep in mind that you have to stay hydrated all the time.
If you not feeling it, lay off for the day. 5-10 miles in most areas aren't too long or epic so you should be fine just listen to your body.

"You never know what tomorrow will bring so ride your bike today"


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

Dirtrider127 said:


> I would say ride as much as you feel like. I'm 60 and have ridden 6-7 days a week without down time but I don't push myself too hard. Not trying to impress anyone but myself, if that can even happen. Keep in mind that you have to stay hydrated all the time.
> If you not feeling it, lay off for the day. 5-10 miles in most areas aren't too long or epic so you should be fine just listen to your body.
> 
> "You never know what tomorrow will bring so ride your bike today"


Keeping at it with occasional must rest doesn't seem to be doing any damage in our house except I'm not always fresh or strong joining some of my friends on a ride.

The obsession here is related to your "You never know what tomorrow will bring so ride your bike today" comment. The same time my wife really got back into riding was same time she started dealing with 3 years of issues from cancer and hospital infection. You really don't know what can happen tomorrow. Going for a ride can be good medicine for your mind as much as keep or building your strength.

I will admit this. There haven't been many days this year when I didn't ride a bike. When I have had 2-3 days off the back on it does make me feel fast and strong. I doubt we'll change though. My wife's got 9 days before back in the hospital so we truly live each day like it could be the last and a few hours of rest are better than none.

Last night we did what I call go out for a beer the hard way (35 mi gravel grind). I had 10 - 19 years on those riding. Nothing held me back. At a brew pub a few towns away the only people my age who looked happy were drunk and they were all in poor shape by comparison. I say go for it while you can.


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

Recovery from what?
A little exercise?

Recovery for what?
To get a little more exercise?

You ride a couple times a week....but don't say how hard.
Don't over think it....ride your bike.

I'm 60 and ride almost every day. 10-15 hours a week.


----------



## OldManBiker (Nov 5, 2016)

the mayor said:


> Recovery from what?
> A little exercise?
> 
> Recovery for what?
> ...


Recovery from riding 12-15 miles on challenging, technical rides for minimum 2 hours. I don't consider that a "little" exercise. And Recovery for my body to be ready for my next ride as such where it is prepared physically to. I have no ideal your situation nor how hard you ride but I'm not trying to prove I am still Superman. Maybe I will have that mindset when I get 60yrs old like you old man but, not right now. I'm still logging in a great deal of mileage each week. I simply just want to be smart so that I CAN keep riding by doing right things.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

People are designed to move daily.
Recovery is implanted in a program when you seek to improve.
Our joints might need down or relax time.
Our muscles might have similar needs.
I just turned 60, witout a car last 17 years i pedal daily.
I did a bit of weights just to add 10 pounds at 54, alterning upper body, lower body the next day. 
I am a marathoner by genes, not fast, not powerfull, but flexibity and endurance are natural for me.
Depending on your work situation, your diet, your stress level, your muscles composition, how much you push yourself your need to recover is unique not forgetting your intentions. You might ride 6 days in a row but not maxiimum effort. You should know when you go overboard if so rest 5 days and restart. Many injuries is a sign, feeling like resting is an other sign, feeling your legs have nothing to give.
At 16-25 YO i was doing 6-12 hours daily now more 3-4 an occasional 5h but also days of 20-50 minutes. Strech, yoga...


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

And remember, sleep is the best recovery, it is when our bodies rebuild what we have torn down during exercise.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

I don't have an answer for you but I ride 3 days a week as well, usually about 50 miles total. Sometimes I'll mix in a road ride which is usually a minimum of 25 miles. I'd ride more if I could ride out my door to decent trails. I'm too lazy to load up and drive 20 miles to mediocre trails. The good ones are much further. 

That being said, when I travel, I ride 4 days in a row. I did a Crested Butte tour where we did 60+ miles and 7000 ft of vertical over 4 days at altitude (I live in SoCal at pretty much zero altitude). My body definitely felt it but my body adapted. I just returned from 4 straight days of riding in Sedona. I wadded up hard on day 3 (bruised ribs and sore all over a week later) but day 4 was my best/strongest day so you never know.


----------



## Eric Malcolm (Dec 18, 2011)

When I was a racer, my coach would always use the phrase ' a little but often is better than a feast with nothing'.

To interpret: ride all the time, but don't ride a big one then rest up.
I would often do a single big ride a week but the next day ride for only 10mins just to 'free' up the legs to relax them, and then do medium rides over the week mixing in variations of distances and terrain, speed and intervals (short sprints). Just going out occasionaly does not build a consistant 'base' from which you are well prepared to recover from when you 'test' yourself. If you can sneak in few minutes between days you may find a better body response.

Eric


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

OldManBiker said:


> Recovery from riding 12-15 miles on challenging, technical rides for minimum 2 hours. I don't consider that a "little" exercise. And Recovery for my body to be ready for my next ride as such where it is prepared physically to. I have no ideal your situation nor how hard you ride but I'm not trying to prove I am still Superman. Maybe I will have that mindset when I get 60yrs old like you old man but, not right now. I'm still logging in a great deal of mileage each week. I simply just want to be smart so that I CAN keep riding by doing right things.


THAT is what you're doing....you are getting a little exercise a few times a week.
Get crazy.....try riding a bike 2 days in a row.
See what happens.
Hint: you won't die.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

OP, listen to your body, I'm the same age. Push it some. Do any core building, yoga, or cross training? I commute, mt bike and bikepack. Mix it up some. The best way to train for a 2 hour mt bike ride? Go for a 4 hr one. I commute on average 2,000 miles a year , plus mt bike almost every weekend, plus fit some bikepacking in too. Rest, proper fuel, good sleep, repeat as needed. 10 miles? For me not that long. MA rider, lots of pitches and ridges, not long killer climbs. I love to do some yoga the morning after a ride, really helps. Like swimming? Also good. Did some VT bikepacking this summer, two, fifty mile day in a row, serious pitches, dirt, pave ,singletrack, toughest riding I've done. First day involved 8 hrs of steady rain, with 2 hours of drizzle. The Karate Monkey weighed 60 lbs or so. Day three was sub optimal. Re work the plan. Slept late, double breakfast, yoga in the sun plus a short swim and stretch, and motrin. Shorter mileage for day 3. Never go though your riding life with a what if? The 3 hr group ride turns to 5, run out of food, run out of water, ask a stranger for help or my fav, " what town is this?" Get lost several times, rely on foraged food( so good) Pedal so long or hard you need to nap. Once I redlined and passed out on a really long climb. White spots? Stop and take a breather, black spots, look for a soft spot off trail because you are about to black out. Only had heatstroke once, not recommended. Carry some emergency stuff with you, money, extra food, space blanket and a lighter. Had a guy once crash through a frozen stream once, an hour back to the trail head. 20 F or so. Fully soaked. 6 of us worked fast so he did not die in 10 minutes. I had a lighter and built a fire, he stripped to his underwear. We all dumped out packs for dry clothes we had for backup. We switch socks with him, chem packs in the toes, someone switched tights, also got a dry base layer, someone had cocoa. All good, living on the edge. Next ride he bought all the beer and pizza. Nice. Franks big ride is next weekend( our chapter pres) He bills it as a 35 mile plus ride, didn't think anyone would show for a 40 miler. Last year was 41 and 8 or so hours. I brought 6 BP, banana and honey sandwiches, 20 oz cooked bacon and 3 B'fast egg burritos. Nice to share. Push it, rest repeat.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

The time you need to recover is personal. There's no set time necessarily.

It all depends on how you feel after your rides and how intense they were.


----------



## Len Baird (Aug 1, 2017)

I'd avoid hammering away day after day, you do need some recovery. No matter what age. I'd do easy rides the day after hard rides as a general rule of thumb. Definitely an easy day after two hard rides in a row.
If all of your rides are at an easy or easyish pace then I'd say do them every day if you want.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Crankout said:


> The time you need to recover is personal...


Yep. And it will change as you get older, for some faster than others. Up until my early 60s I was happily keeping up with riders 1/2 my age. Five years later, significantly less so.


----------

